# Samsung Mesmerize Blank SMS! SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!



## Ziggmaister (Sep 1, 2012)

*Okay so i was on gingerbread 2.3.6 on my mesmerize and wanted to go back to stock froyo so i decided to flash back to EC10 2.2.1 via ODIN and it was stuck in airplane mode (Modem didn't work i guess) so i extracted and flashed the 2.3.6 modem.bin under phone and everything went flawlessly BUT one problem. Everytime i send out a text everyone tells me i'm just sending them blank texts. I recieve texts just fine. I can call and recieve calls just fine. 3G and wifi work just fine. But my sent sms's are blank??? Wtf!!! I tried factory reset, tried the *228 reactivate dial. Nothng fixed it! Please someone help me i'm so close to a perfect stock froyo but can't figure out how to fix this blank sms issue!! ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED JUST HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!*

*UPDATE: Btw EE19 Doesn't work at all. Tried flashing that and it just soft bricks my phone







*


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

If your phone came with GB on it than froyo won't work right

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Ziggmaister said:


> *Okay so i was on gingerbread 2.3.6 on my mesmerize and wanted to go back to stock froyo so i decided to flash back to EC10 2.2.1 via ODIN and it was stuck in airplane mode (Modem didn't work i guess) so i extracted and flashed the 2.3.6 modem.bin under phone and everything went flawlessly BUT one problem. Everytime i send out a text everyone tells me i'm just sending them blank texts. I recieve texts just fine. I can call and recieve calls just fine. 3G and wifi work just fine. But my sent sms's are blank??? Wtf!!! I tried factory reset, tried the *228 reactivate dial. Nothng fixed it! Please someone help me i'm so close to a perfect stock froyo but can't figure out how to fix this blank sms issue!! ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED JUST HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!*
> 
> *UPDATE: Btw EE19 Doesn't work at all. Tried flashing that and it just soft bricks my phone
> 
> ...


Why dont you just Odin the full stock EI20 for USCC or why Froyo?


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

some people just don't wanna let go of the past now. i still fire up the old NES every now and then for some good ol' paper boy action or duck hunt.


----------



## Ziggmaister (Sep 1, 2012)

So what then there is nothing i can do to fix this issue??? I just want froyo on it there must be some way to get it to a full working froyo...


----------



## Ziggmaister (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh and EI20 is GB. I want froyo not GB man







I'm on EI20 right now.


----------



## Ziggmaister (Sep 1, 2012)

hottcakes said:


> some people just don't wanna let go of the past now. i still fire up the old NES every now and then for some good ol' paper boy action or duck hunt.


 Hottcakes i know you could probably figure it out, i've seen you help ppl lots of times now.


----------



## Ziggmaister (Sep 1, 2012)

showcasemodr said:


> Why dont you just Odin the full stock EI20 for USCC or why Froyo?


Well i'm on EI20 right now and i just want froyo back. No particular reason just love the look of it and battery life on it.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

andre08 is right, so far as i know at least, in that if your phone came with GB (most likely eh09) then froyo won't work at all. i know, i've tried for chits and giggles, and mine was shipped with eh09. however, you claimed you want to "go back" to stock froyo meaning that you had that version at one point or another. 
so...what i would do is make sure your froyo version is for USCC and not verizon for whatever reason. that is, if that is a possibility to begin with. 
next, i would make an attempt to use the PIT 2.2.1 since it is older than the 2.2.2 version for GB. 
lastly, i would use the "correct" froyo build and attempt to use the eh09 modem/radio since that is/was the last "official" update from the USCC website that i was able to locate.

the only time i had the blank sms issue was when i first attempted to use CM7 and was using the non-edited version for eh09 equipped phones and/or wrong CWM file. never really pinpointed which it was since i changed them both and had subsequent success and never did care to figure out which it definitively was.


----------



## Ziggmaister (Sep 1, 2012)

hottcakes said:


> andre08 is right, so far as i know at least, in that if your phone came with GB (most likely eh09) then froyo won't work at all. i know, i've tried for chits and giggles, and mine was shipped with eh09. however, you claimed you want to "go back" to stock froyo meaning that you had that version at one point or another.
> so...what i would do is make sure your froyo version is for USCC and not verizon for whatever reason. that is, if that is a possibility to begin with.
> next, i would make an attempt to use the PIT 2.2.1 since it is older than the 2.2.2 version for GB.
> lastly, i would use the "correct" froyo build and attempt to use the eh09 modem/radio since that is/was the last "official" update from the USCC website that i was able to locate.
> ...


Yeah sorry it did come with EH09. Guess i can't get it to froyo then huh? Oh hey can you please show me how to get the blank sms fixed on CM7 because i want to use that rom sooooooo badly but i send blank sms's like froyo







And i'll just use the froyo.apk theme in theme chooser! Sweet!


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> some people just don't wanna let go of the past now. i still fire up the old NES every now and then for some good ol' paper boy action or duck hunt.


I know exactly what you mean. Guess I get so used to updating/upgrading!


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

cwm fixed for cm7 here

eh09 that i use here


----------



## Ziggmaister (Sep 1, 2012)

hottcakes said:


> cwm fixed for cm7 here
> 
> eh09 that i use here


Okay so hottcakes would you mind walking me through this?? And is this EH09 the CM7 one??? I'm confused...


----------

